# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Φινίρισμα LC meter

## liat

Το lc meter ως ηλεκτρονικό component tester είναι γνωστό από άλλες παρουσιάσεις, ενώ τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικού εμπορίου είναι γεμάτα από αυτό.
Εδώ θα ασχοληθούμε με την"φιλοξενία" του σε κάποιο κουτί, ώστε να δείχνει πιο "ακριβό".

Μετά από ψάξιμο βρήκα στον Φανό ένα κουτί, πολύ βολικό γιατί είχε ήδη πλαίσιο για οθόνη, ικανών διαστάσεων να χωρέσουν άνετα οι πλακέτες που το αποτελούν.
Κόστος 7,43€

Τελικά, όπως διαπιστώθηκε, το άνοιγμα δεν ήταν τόσο εξυπηρετικό, αφού χρειάστηκε διεύρυνση με dremeλάκι (τροχό).
Οι λεπτομέρειες τρίφτηκαν με ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο νερού.
Επίσης επιστρατεύτηκε λίμα νυχιών. Δε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι δουλειά κάνει!



Εδώ το νέο πλαίσιο.



Η οθόνη βγαλμένη από το υπόλοιπο σώμα.



Εφαρμογή.

----------

Lord Vek (02-09-16)

----------


## liat

Λεπτομέρεια εφαρμογής.





Επειδή η οθόνη στην μια πλευρά είχε την πατούρα φωτισμού, για να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία ύψους 
κολλήθηκε στην απέναντι πλευρά ένα πλαστικό κομμάτι, ίσου πάχους.





Έτσι, το κάλυμμα ήρθε στην σωστή απόσταση.

----------


## liat

Το υπόλοιπο σώμα τοποθετημένο στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού.





Κολλήθηκε το θηλυκό pin header με το ribbon.
Το μαύρο θερμοσυστελλόμενο δεν είναι οδηγός, αλλά γδάρθηκε λίγο το καλωδιάκι.   :Smile:  
Ακόμη, ήταν απαραίτητο να λυγίσουν τα ποδαράκια της αρσενικής ακιδοσειράς που υπήρχε στο κυρίως σώμα για να μετατραπεί σε 90 right angle pin header και να είναι πιο εύκολη η τοποθέτηση της καλωδιοταινίας.

----------


## liat

Κι επιτέλους η κατασκευή έφτασε στο τέλος της.
Τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά στο λειτουργικό μέρος.
Επισημαίνεται ότι το on/off διακοπτάκι τέθηκε σε μόνιμη θέση στο On, μιας και θεωρήθηκε περιττό να δημιουργηθεί άνοιγμα για πρόσβαση σε αυτό.







Μέτρηση πηνίου.

----------


## liat

Μέτρηση πυκνωτή 82pF (κατά δήλωση του κατασκευαστή).





Κι εδώ παίρνει τάση από το laptop.



Επόμενο βήμα η τοποθέτηση ετικέτας στο πλαίσιο που βρίσκονται τα κομβία (sic) με αναγραφή της ονομασίας καθενός και να αλλαχτούν οι βίδες με άλλες φρεζάτες για να κρυφτούν κάτω από την ετικέτα.

Αρχικά εκτύπωσα την μάσκα σε απλή αυτοκόλλητη ετικέτα,
την οποία κάλυψα με το κλασσικό διαφανές αυτοκόλλητο που ντύνουμε βιβλία.
Αυτοκόλλητες ετικέτες βρίσκουμε σε καταστήματα χαρτικών σε διάφορα μεγέθη.



Σε επόμενη δοκιμή προμηθεύτηκα από το πλαίσιο *ασημί ετικέτα*.
Το παραγόμενο αποτέλεσμα πολύ ικανοποιητικό, οι τιμές όμως είναι αρκετά ψηλές.



Τελευταίο εγχείρημα η μέθοδος που παρουσιάζεται στον *οδηγό δημιουργίας προσόψεων*.



Όσο για τις μετρήσεις ... χμ, εξαρτάται από την ακρίβεια του οργάνου!

----------


## lepouras

μπράβο Γιάννη. ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. για τις βίδες για να μην σου χαλάνε το αυτοκόλλητο μπορείς να βάζεις βίδες με φρεζαριστο κεφάλι πχ


και με ένα χοντρό τρυπάνι με το χέρι ή με κάνα τέτοιο εξάρτημα





μπορείς να φτιάχνεις φωλιά στο πλαστικό στην τρύπα για να μπαίνει όλη πρόσωπο και να μην ενοχλεί την πρόσοψη που έφτιαξες.

----------

FILMAN (11-11-16)

----------


## liat

Στην τελευταία φωτό, οι βίδες είναι φρεζάτες και οι τρύπες έχουν διευρυνθεί αρκετά για να μην εξέχουν.
Στην προτελευταία, είναι επίσης φρεζάτες αλλά δεν είχε γίνει σωστή διεύρυνση.
"Παραφωνία" παρουσιάζει το display αλλά δεν ευθύνονται οι βίδες. Ο τρόπος στήριξης του πλαισίου είναι περίεργος και μάλλον όχι ο κατάλληλος για οθόνη 2Χ16.



Τόσο το πανελάκι της πρόσοψης όσο το κυρίως σώμα του κουτιού δεν βοηθάνε στο κρύψιμο των βιδών.
Παρατηρώντας τις φωτό θα διαπιστώσεις ότι οι τρύπες που ανοίχτηκαν στην ουσία είναι ημικύκλια.
Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην είχε καθόλου έτοιμο πλαίσιο και να το έκοβα εγώ (αφού στην τελική αυτό έκανα).
Τότε η οθόνη θα μπορούσε να στερεωθεί εσωτερικά με θερμή σιλικόνη και να μη φαινόταν τίποτα εξωτερικά.
Δεν θα χρειάζονταν ούτε το αυτοκόλλητο.

----------


## SeAfasia

λοιπόν εγώ βρήκα από καιρό αυτό το  κουτί και κάνω προσπάθειες να το "χώσω" μέσα:

απομένει να αποκολλήσω τον on-off διακόπτη να μπει εξωτερικά,επίσης η τροφοδοσία του τόσο από usb όσο από παλιό φορτιστή κινητού........

----------

